# Free to a Good Home: An Elephant Bike



## User (17 Jun 2017)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Jun 2017)

I didn't know about these. How brilliant


----------



## Boopop (17 Jun 2017)

I'll bite. Can you deliver to Leighton Buzzard?  I have a friend who might like it, she's currently riding an awful bicycle shaped object. Will gladly pay back in cake - Thanks!


----------



## Boopop (18 Jun 2017)

PM sent, thanks very much


----------



## Boopop (18 Jun 2017)

Received it an hour ago, and it's just left me again as it's now with Liz. She's very grateful and I caught her cycling past my flat on the way back home, looking very classy! She even gave me some sweets as thanks - winning! Thanks so much Greg.


----------



## annedonnelly (19 Jun 2017)

Well done to @User for passing this on. Much better to have a bike used than gathering dust in a garage


----------



## roadrash (19 Jun 2017)

The generosity of cyclechat members is an amazing thing.


----------



## Boopop (19 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Excellent news! I hope Liz and Nellie bond....


Here's a quote - "Thank you so much nelly is amazing".


----------



## pubrunner (19 Jun 2017)

When I saw this thread, the only text that could be seen on my laptop, was . . . 

*"Free to a Good Home: An Elephant" *

I was rather taken with the notion of owning an elephant; I already have a Rhodesian Ridgeback, and I thought that she might welcome a companion from similar climes. Sadly though, our back garden isn't big enough for either an elephant or to use an elephant bike.


----------



## gaijintendo (19 Jun 2017)

pubrunner said:


> I already have a Rhodesian Ridgeback


Amazing dogs.


----------



## Boopop (3 Jun 2018)

Sorry for the necro-bump and sorry if I got anyone's hopes up, but just to say thanks again to @User for his very generous gift. Liz has now been riding "Nelly" for almost a year. Liz uses her to get to and from work every weekday and also to generally just get around town. We cycled to the Three Locks Pub north of Leighton Buzzard last night, so here's a photo from that ride. Oh and don't worry, the front basket is just in storage. Cheers


----------



## MartinQ (5 Jun 2018)

Boopop said:


> Sorry for the necro-bump and sorry if I got anyone's hopes up, but just to say thanks again to @User for his very generous gift. Liz has now been riding "Nelly" for almost a year. Liz uses her to get to and from work every weekday and also to generally just get around town. We cycled to the Three Locks Pub north of Leighton Buzzard last night, so here's a photo from that ride. Oh and don't worry, the front basket is just in storage. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 412489




Your shadow has a Nosferatu feel to it ...


----------



## palinurus (5 Jun 2018)

Elephant biking is the best biking.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jun 2018)

.


----------

